# EA , CDR career episode , max 2000 words ?



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi there. I am in the process of writing my CDR . I noticed that EA booklet mentions number 2000 as a maximum number of words for 1 career episode. However , all samples of CDR on the internet exceed this limit by couple of thousand words!!

Is 2000 a true limit ? Do I have to cut the length and reduce information to adapt to this limit ? I fear of writing only 2000 words and come out shorter in info than others!


----------



## p_chuah (Mar 11, 2014)

Anyone got an answer to this?


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

You can write more than this word limit. However, it is not recommended. You are expected to demonstrate your competencies using the given word limit.

One of my career episodes was about 2300 words. The other two were around 1500 words each.


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

p_chuah said:


> Anyone got an answer to this?


Hi p_chuah,

Yes I've done mine that way.You can tailor the unwanted lines and maintain as close as possible to 2000 words. Being precise and pinpointing your competencies whilst you are writing could reduce the length of the sentence.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

Just write it down and sent it to EA..it should look nice..they dont bother to read it completely..its just formality..they just read the summary statement..dont waste time..


----------



## p_chuah (Mar 11, 2014)

Ok thanks guys!


----------



## Sevy (Feb 3, 2017)

*They don't read the CEs?*



sultanshah said:


> Just write it down and sent it to EA..it should look nice..they dont bother to read it completely..its just formality..they just read the summary statement..dont waste time..


Hi, are you sure of that really? Why do you think it is like that? It can't be so simple, can it? Anyone else has such an opinion? 
Thank you.


----------



## seanzyc (Jul 3, 2017)

How did you manage to write up so long? I only wrote around 1200 words for each of my episodes...


----------



## Sevy (Feb 3, 2017)

seanzyc said:


> How did you manage to write up so long? I only wrote around 1200 words for each of my episodes...


I have the same problem of writing too much. I want to eplain everything because it is simpler to pintpoint the items in the Summary. I am around 3000 words for each CE and not finished writing yet... I really need to cut down on the length because I think it doesn't look professional at all...


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

All three of my CDRs exceeded the words limit when i first prepared them but then I had to modify to keep them within word limits.
(Why let them think an Engineer couldn't even follow simple instructions ¯\_(?)_/¯ )
Positive outcome on 7th July 2017


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

Sevy said:


> sultanshah said:
> 
> 
> > Just write it down and sent it to EA..it should look nice..they dont bother to read it completely..its just formality..they just read the summary statement..dont waste time..
> ...


This seems possible.
I think if your designation exactly matches with the skill you are applying
(for example a someone working as production engineer in a company if selects occupation / skill of "production engineer" for assessment) and the roles and responsibilities in your experience letter are in agreement with R&Rs provided for that occupation, then they might not read your CDRs or just read in the same way as we read "terms and conditions" before installing a software


----------



## laravindh (Jul 8, 2017)

Sevy said:


> I have the same problem of writing too much. I want to eplain everything because it is simpler to pintpoint the items in the Summary. I am around 3000 words for each CE and not finished writing yet... I really need to cut down on the length because I think it doesn't look professional at all...


Yes I too had 3000 words for my 3 CDRs , but cutdown to 2000 now.
But now got struck in plagiarism test report done by my consultant which is coming 14 % .


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

laravindh said:


> Yes I too had 3000 words for my 3 CDRs , but cutdown to 2000 now.
> But now got struck in plagiarism test report done by my consultant which is coming 14 % .


What software or application has the consultant used?


----------



## laravindh (Jul 8, 2017)

vkbaghel said:


> What software or application has the consultant used?


ETS software


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

Did the consultant provide detailed report I mean specific areas affected by plagiarism? You may try to rephrase the sentences and check again...

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## laravindh (Jul 8, 2017)

vkbaghel said:


> Did the consultant provide detailed report I mean specific areas affected by plagiarism? You may try to rephrase the sentences and check again...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


Yes they highlighted the areas and provided to me. however the percentage of error remains same even after correcting it one time.


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

Are there any standard work procedures which you are repeating...try to change the affected areas drastically..

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

AncientGlory said:


> You can write more than this word limit. However, it is not recommended. You are expected to demonstrate your competencies using the given word limit.
> 
> One of my career episodes was about 2300 words. The other two were around 1500 words each.


I have done my chemical engineering from VIT graduated in 2016, I have one project from my university about development of membranes and two projects from my work one relating to process design and other related to product development. Kindly give your opinion on whether if I can get positive assessment or not also kindly share the way to write CDR.

THANKS

RAHUL 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------

